# Top 5 Favorite Mangaka



## Magician (May 29, 2013)

Title, list your top 5.

Mine:

1. Oda Eiichiro
2. Hiromu Arakawa
3. Hajime Isayama
4. Ohba Tsugumi
5. Akira Toriyama

Last two are "iffy" depending on the mood.

List yours.


----------



## Imagine (May 29, 2013)

Oda Eiichiro
Yoshiro Togashi
Toriyama Akira
Araki Hirohiko
Arakawa Hiromu


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 29, 2013)

^Yea going with Imagine's list.


----------



## Blαck (May 29, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Oda Eiichiro
> Yoshiro Togashi
> Toriyama Akira
> Araki Hirohiko
> Arakawa Hiromu



Pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 29, 2013)

Asano Inio
Satoshi Mizukami
Yoshihiro Togashi


And not sure about the last two as nobody else really compares to those 3 in my opinion. I tend to usually enjoy the works Hiroyuki Takei, Eiichiro Oda, Araki Hirohiko, Kouji Mori, Yuusei Matsui, Akira Toriyama, OhbaXOhtaka,  Makoto Yukimara, Nabaka Suzuki, Makoto Raiku, Yusuke Murata, Riichiro Inagaki, and Inoue Takehiko  as well but none really rank as high as Inio, Mizukami, or Togashi in my opinion.

Also I'm literally in tears laughing at all the people who have Hajime Isayama on their lists. The guy has written one series that has completely gone to shit currently. I'd say it's a little bit too early to put him on a favorite mangakas of all time list.


----------



## Melodie (May 29, 2013)

Tamura Yumi.
Arakawa Hiromu/Asano Inio.
Hajime Isayama. 
Suetsugu Yuki.
Yoshiro Togashi. (His laziness made him drop from the third place. )


----------



## Reyes (May 29, 2013)

1. Takehiko Inoue
2. Araki
3. Hiromu Arakwa
4.Oda
5. Lazy boy(you will know who I am talking about)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 29, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Asano Inio
> Satoshi Mizukami
> Yoshihiro Togashi
> 
> ...



GTFO.

Attack on Titan is high quality.


----------



## Brian (May 29, 2013)

1 Naoki Urasawa (Monster, 20th Century Boys, Billy Bat)

2 Takehiko Inoue (Vagabond, Slam Dunk, Real)

3 Inio Asano (Oyasumi Punpun, Solanin, Before Dawn and the End of The World)

4 Chika Umino (Honey and Clover, March Comes in like a Lion)

5 Makoto Yukimura (Planetes, Vinland Saga)


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 29, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> GTFO.
> 
> Attack on Titan is high quality.



Have you only read like 5 manga in your entire life or something? It's not horrifically bad, but it's pretty damn mediocre. Just because something is full of gore and deaths doesn't necessarily mean it's good. It's just a generic shonen, with crappy art, forced drama, and stupid writing.


----------



## Magician (May 29, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Have you only read like 5 manga in your entire life or something? It's not horrifically bad, but it's pretty damn mediocre. Just because something is full of gore and deaths doesn't necessarily mean it's good. It's just a generic shonen, with crappy art, forced drama, and stupid writing.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 29, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Have you only read like 5 manga in your entire life or something? It's not horrifically bad, but it's pretty damn mediocre. Just because something is full of gore and deaths doesn't necessarily mean it's good. It's just a generic shonen, with crappy art, forced drama, and stupid writing.



Nope i have read 6. 

And its hardly mediocre. Mediocre would be the Hunter Exam arc from Hunter X Hunter. 

1. Attack on Titan generic...Yea you lost all credibility with that statement. Regardless of how crappy attack on titan may be from a subjective stand point, it is not generic thats a fact not a opinion. 

2. Its art is a lot better then Hunter x Hunter so i can read it. 

3. Forced drama lol no, the drama is non stop as the author set up a world in where there is a constant threat. The author does not need to and does not force any drama. 

4. to your last point lol. Stupid Writing would be the existence of Alluka zoldyck.


----------



## Succubus (May 29, 2013)

top 5 is hard

Endo Hiroki
Takahashi Tsutomu
Minoru Furuya
Nihei Tsutomu
Sanbe Kei


----------



## Samavarti (May 29, 2013)

Asano Inio
Jiro Taniguchi
Osamu Tezuka
Taiyou Matsumoto
Hiroaki Samura


----------



## dream (May 29, 2013)

Mamoru Nagano (The Five Star Stories) 
Takehiko Inoue (Slam Dunk, Vagabond, Real) 
Tsutomu Nihei (Blame!, Biomega)
Kentaro Miura (Berserk)
Kazushi Hagiwara (Bastard‼)


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 29, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Nope i have read 6.
> 
> And its hardly mediocre. Mediocre would be the Hunter Exam arc from Hunter X Hunter.
> 
> ...



1. Attack on Titan is generic, how in any way is it not? It's about a kid who WANTS TO BE THE VERY BEST AND KILL ALL THE TITANS and has a SUPER SAYIAN form as well. The corrupt church aspect has been done before as has every other aspect of the series.

2. Except that's not true. When Togashi tries, his art is amazing.

3. Haha do you seriously believe this?

4. Okay, you are either a troll or I just feel very bad for you. Alluka's existence isn't an issue whatsoever seeing how she was foreshadowed all the way back during the Killua Rescue arc. The issue people have with Alluka is how Killua was able to bypass her restrictions. If you are going to try and make an attack on HxH at least know what you are talking about rather than just pulling laughable, ridiculous bullshit out of your ass.

EDIT: Seriously though, I'm literally in tears laughing right now. How the fuck could you even claim that Alluka's existence is bad writing? Do you even read the series or do you just enjoy talking out of your ass?


----------



## wibisana (May 30, 2013)

Togashi, Oda, Toriyama


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 30, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> 1. Attack on Titan is generic, how in any way is it not? It's about a kid who WANTS TO BE THE VERY BEST AND KILL ALL THE TITANS and has a SUPER SAYIAN form as well. The corrupt church aspect has been done before as has every other aspect of the series.
> 
> 2. Except that's not true. When Togashi tries, his art is amazing.
> 
> ...




1. Erens dream is not to be hokage(the best) he just wants to kill all the Titans. Also comparing turning into Titan is the same as going super sayian fails. First off there are not the same, second there is nothing wrong with going super sayian or in other words getting a power up its shounen. 

2. Lol no. When he tries which is 5 percent of the time it's above average due to his unique style which I happen to like but its not amazing. Amazing art is when kubo puts in some work or the art from one punch man.

3. Hmm the human race force to near extinction by Titan who are much stronger then them. Yea I believe the author does not force drama, non stop believable drama was set up from the first chapter

4. Allukas only reason for exsting so far is to save Gon and separate Killua from Gon, pure ass pull plot device. I have no problem with the fact killua knows how to exploit her powers that's perfectly understandable given his relationship with alluka. Just to be clear I got nothing agasint alluka the charcter development between her and killua was well done, but her role in the story so far is bull shut.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 30, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> 1. Erens dream is not to be hokage(the best) he just wants to kill all the Titans. Also comparing turning into Titan is the same as going super sayian fails. First off there are not the same, second there is nothing wrong with going super sayian or in other words getting a power up its shounen.
> 
> 2. Lol no. When he tries which is 5 percent of the time it's above average due to his unique style which I happen to like but its not amazing. Amazing art is when kubo puts in some work or the art from one punch man.
> 
> ...



1. Killing all the Titans is the same thing as becoming Hokage or Pirate King, he is striving to be the best that no one ever was. And sure, there might not be anything wrong with having a power-up in a shonen, my issue is that you are trying to claim that SnK isn't generic when it really is in every single way. 

2. 5%? Clearly you are talking out of you ass again because the scribbles are only a small portion of the entire manga. Not to mention he redraws it for the tankobans. 

3. I don't know how to explain to you how you are wrong, just because they are near extinction doesn't give the characters a right to act like edgy tryhard teenagers. Nobody wants to read those kinds of characters and it's just poor writing to incorporate them. 

4. If that was the only reason for his existence then why was he foreshadowed so early on in the series? And it's clear you don't really know what you are talking about and are just attempting to sound smart if you can just write off the fact that Killua can simply break the fundamental rules of Nen by saying that it's just because he has a good relationship with his brother. And plus you can't just claim that it's poor writing (back to Alluka's existence just being a get out of jail free card for Gon) since it JUST happened and we don't know how Togashi plans to explain it. If we are going to go solely based on how we know Nen works then it's pretty likely that Gon or Killua had to have payed some price and didn't bybass the rules entirely. My guess is Gon might have lost his Nen (temporarily at least) seeing how we haven't seen him use Nen ever since he was healed.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 30, 2013)

And I mean, I have no issue with people like SnK or its mangaka, but to claim it's not generic or to claim he's one of the best mangakas out there is a laughable claim and shows you haven't read very many series.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 30, 2013)

^^so much bull  I will keep it short. But for starters I agree with you in that the author is not deserving of this thread.

1.wanting to kill things is not the same as wanting to be the very best there ever was, its a lot more original then going agasint the family tradition(killua), or trying to be like daddy(Gon)

2. I am no referring to his scribbles which of course is just shit, most of hxh has subpar art. Just rest the newest chapter before it went on break it's not bad art but its not good. The kurapika side story has mostly good art. Togashi is a good artist this is fact, but most of the time he does not put forth the effort.

3. Really dude. They are fighting to survive and are of course teenagers who grew up in a society quite different there ares, and not all of them act the same anyway. Eren, Annie, Mikasa, armin are all quite different not all try hard brats.

4. If you have a problem with all that then fine I don't. Re-read what I said, so far meaning at this point in time alluka a charcter is just a convient plot device that was used as such. I'm not saying togashi made alluka all those years ago for the sake of a ass pull.

Anyway whatever think what you want, I don't think attack on Titan is god manga like a lot of people, but its not run of the mill shounen. It's much more enjoyable then most things in shounen jump right now. Only one piece, toriko, and magi I would say are better....perhaps bellzebub its funny as all hell.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 30, 2013)

I guess we will agree to disagree. At least we are the same page that SnK is (at least somewhat) generic and not the masterpiece that the entry level plebs around the internet are claiming it to be. 

I am sure though that if you read more manga you will be harder on the series just like I am.


----------



## Moon (May 30, 2013)

Do note this is a "favorites" list not a "best" list, a couple names no one has listed and I doubt anyone else would. Stuff like art and quality/quantity play some parts for me, but I generally read more shounen and light weight stuff so Miura, Inoue, and Urasawa get shafted on my list just due to lack of personal exposure. I can appreciate their art and more mature, if not flat out superior, plots but it's not exactly what I read for pleasure. 

1). *Mizukami Satoshi* - Yet to read anything of his I didn't love, LatBH is up there for my single favorite manga, and Sengoku Youko is top 3 for my favorite currently running series especially with part two. Too early to make a call on Spirit Circle though I'm enjoying it. Other series were cute if short. 

2). *Arakawa Hiromu* - If LatBH isn't my favorite series then FMA gets the nod. One of the first manga I ever read and kept the #1 spot for a very long time. Gin no Saji is far and away my favorite Slice of Life manga not yet completed and certainly a favorite currently running series overall. Juushin Enbu was great, other shorter ones have been solid as well. Characters' appearances seem a bit reused though.

Bit of a drop off from here, the above are unique in that they wrote my top 2 favorites and also are currently writing others that rank really high for me.

3). *Ookubo Atsushi* - Love me some Soul Eater. His art progression from B. Ichi to current SE was pretty incredible. Haven't gotten into Soul Eater Not! yet, wasn't a huge fan of the early chapters, though I appreciated the view it gave of the SE universe. 

4).*Okama and Hideyuki Kurata* - Combining these two, Okama did the art for Cloth Road and did art and story for Tail Star both of which I enjoy quite a bit. Kurata did story for Cloth Road and story/art for HandxRed which was also pretty good. None of the three really in my top 5 but all I certainly look to read as soon as they get scanned. Okama's art is pretty distinctive and his work on Cloth Road is impressive. 

5). *Tanabe Yellow*  - Any one of many mangaka could take the last two slots, but since Oda, Tagashi, and the like will no doubt lack mentions in the thread I'll go with someone a little less known. I really enjoyed Kekkaishi, was one of my favorite series when running and likely still gets a spot in my top 5 as a whole story. Shuumatsu no Laughter was fairly meh but 5 chapters isn't long enough for anything, looking forward to her next series in the Fall. 

Couple of honorable mentions who did a really great series then followed it by something pretty meh if not flat out bad. Don't mistake them for #6/#7, just two who could have been a lot higher had their quality stayed constant. 

Yoshikawa Miki - Yankee-kun to Megane-chan in its long lasting prime was fantastic, but between the ending and the lackluster Yamada and the Seven Witches he just drops off the list. 
Mashima Hiro - Rave was absolutely fantastic. Fairy Tail you just can't take seriously.


----------



## Magician (May 30, 2013)

There's a reason why this thread is titled top 5 *FAVORITE* mangaka and not top 5 best. I know that's kinda hard to differentiate between you internet peeps but there is a certain word called "opinions". Should look it up some time.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 30, 2013)

Hirohiko Araki
Eiichiro Oda
Suzuki Nakaba
Hajime Isayama
Nisio Isin


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 30, 2013)

Well Hirohiko Araki's an easy first for me
Boichi's pretty consistent in that I've enjoyed everything from him that I've read
Youn, In-Wan and Yang, Kyung-Il who did Shin Angyo Onshi
SIU or Yoshihiro Togashi, can't really choose here. I loved YYH and I also love ToG
Suzuki Nakaba


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 30, 2013)

I didn't add SIU because technically he isn't a Mangaka. But if he's included then he's 1# on my list easily.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 30, 2013)

Bah, technicalities 

That's also why I had Togashi as a substitute though


----------



## Golden Witch (May 30, 2013)

Ryukishi07 (If he counts)
Oda Eiichiro
KOMI Naoshi
Hajime Isayama
Naoki Urasawa


----------



## Stringer (May 30, 2013)

Takahashi Tsutomu
Tsuruta Kenji
Inoue Takehiko
Hiroaki Samura
Hajime Isayama


----------



## Han Solo (May 30, 2013)

Inio Asano
Taiyo Matsumoto
Jiro Matsumoto
Takehiko Inoue
Usamaru Furuya

Lol at Isayama being mediocre when Togashi is also on your list.


----------



## Stannis (May 30, 2013)

Masashi Kishimoto.


----------



## Kaido (May 30, 2013)

1. Eiichiro Oda
2. Hiromu Arakawa
3. Kentaro Miura
4. Naoki Urasawa
5. Inoue Takehiko

Honorable mentions: Togashi, Toriyama, Ohba/Obata combo, Kouta Hirano.


----------



## Bilaal (May 30, 2013)

1. Daisuke Igurashi Taiyo Matsumoto
2. Inio Asano
3. Osamu Tezuka
4. Jiro Matsumoto
5. Hiroaki Samura


----------



## egressmadara (May 30, 2013)

Artwork/Styles:
Araki Hirohiko
Hagiwara
Yusuke Murata
Tite Kubo/Masashi Kishimoto
Kouta Hirano

Writing:
Araki
Hagiwara
Naoki Urasawa
Tsugumi Ohba/Takeshi Obata
Yukimura Makoto


----------



## Toriko (May 30, 2013)

> Lol at Isayama being mediocre when Togashi is also on your list.



True. Togashi can write a good story, but he's a he's a terrible mangaka, if that makes sense.

Anyway this one's easy because only one deserves it:

1: Akira Toriyama


----------



## Ari (May 30, 2013)

arakawa hiromu
isayama hajime
masashi kishimoto
mori kaoru
okamoto lynn

can anyone tell i don't read much manga


----------



## p-lou (May 30, 2013)

Bilaal said:


> 1. Daisuke Igurashi Taiyo Matsumoto
> 2. Inio Asano
> 3. Osamu Tezuka
> 4. Jiro Matsumoto
> 5. Hiroaki Samura



naniiiiiiii

more like

0. daisuke igarashi
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. taiyo matsumoto
2. osamu tezuka
3. inio asano
4. mitsuru adachi
5. jiro matsumoto

though i think it's very telling of the type of person you are to include both j. matsumoto and samura as your faves.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 30, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Masashi Kishimoto.





not even as a joke...


----------



## Yoburi (May 31, 2013)

Nobody said Akira Toriyama the guy is a legend.


----------



## leokiko (May 31, 2013)

Adachi Mitsuru - I love all his works, seriously.
Hiromu Arakawa - she's a genius. She makes everything interesting.
Togashi the Lazy - HxH ftw.
Inoue Takehiko - this guy's a boss. love all his works, though REAL=Vagabond>Slam Dunk imo.
Naoki Urasawa - because a monster has been growing inside of him. A monster called talent. Hint: he has plenty, and its limitless.

Oda comes out at 6th place, since I have not been enjoying OP all that much compared to before the time skip.



Yoburi said:


> Nobody said Akira Toriyama the guy is a legend.


That doesn't instantly makes him the best.
---he's still pretty awesome though!



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. At least we are the same page that SnK is (at least somewhat) generic and not the masterpiece that the entry level plebs around the internet are claiming it to be.
> 
> I am sure though that if you read more manga you will be harder on the series just like I am.


But you are just stating things. You are not proving them.

It would be like if I said HxH had shitty writing and it was a generic shonen without actually explaining why I felt that way.

but you know, HxH is my favorite shonen of all time, so I would not actually say that.


----------



## Eisenheim (May 31, 2013)

It's hard choosing just 5. In no particular order.

Eiichiro Oda (One Piece)
Naoki Urasawa (Monster, 20th Century Boys, Billy Bat)
Kentaro Miura (Berserk)
Inio Asano (Oyasumi Punpun, Solanin, Before Dawn and the End of The World)
Makoto Yukimura (Planetes, Vinland Saga)

Special mention: Takehiko Inoue (Vagabond, Slam Dunk, Real), Nobuyuki Fukumoto (Kaiji, Akagi, Legend of the Strongest Man Kurusowa), Yoshihiro Togashi (Hiatus X Hiatus, Yu Yu Hakusho), Hajime Isayama (Shingeki no Kyojin)


----------



## Golden Witch (May 31, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Nobody said Akira Toriyama the guy is a legend.



Well it's about ones favorite not about how good or legendary.

If it'd be that of course he'd make my list.:33


----------



## αshɘs (May 31, 2013)

Taiyo Matsumoto
Inio Asano
Jiro Matsumoto
Usamaru Furuya
Keiichi Koike 



p-lou said:


> though i think it's very telling of the type of person you are to include both j. matsumoto and samura as your faves.



lol


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 31, 2013)

Why would people place Toriyama in their top 5?

He did make one of the most popular and entertaining manga ever, but that's it. He obviously stopped caring about the manga, and never actually planned anything, to the point of not being able to remember stuff.


----------



## Magician (May 31, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why would people place Toriyama in their top 5?
> 
> He did make one of the most popular and entertaining manga ever, but that's it. He obviously stopped caring about the manga, and never actually planned anything, to the point of not being able to remember stuff.



*FAVORITE* mangaka...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 31, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> 1. Attack on Titan is generic, how in any way is it not? It's about a kid who WANTS TO BE THE VERY BEST AND KILL ALL THE TITANS and has a SUPER SAYIAN form as well. The corrupt church aspect has been done before as has every other aspect of the series.
> 
> 2. Except that's not true. When Togashi tries, his art is amazing.
> 
> ...


how dumb can you be? seriously you're like that one guy who oversimplified hxh by saying it's just an adventure about a boy trying to find his dad.

also the lack of osamu tezuka in this people's list is baffling


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 31, 2013)

Takahiko Inoue - THE BEST 
(also, a reminder to fellow fans, REAL volume 12 has been translated)

Yusuke Murata - Beastly Artist. Him livestreaming his work on One Punch Man has been a treasure to behold and learn from. 

Hideaki Sorachi - Maybe it's because he's the best gag-mangaka around, but the man's talents as a writer and fight choreographer are criminally under-appreciated. 

Togashi - You hear about Oda breaking down from his killer schedule. You witness Murata push himself into the wee hours, being powered only by delivery chinese food and fighting off exhaustion with the aid of calls of support from his fans. And then you have Togashi. Oh Togashi. His Magnum Opus is left sitting in Hiatus Hell while he goes off swimming through his piles of money, banging his sailor moon wife, raising his children and playing Dragon Quest. But that's cool with me man. When you create masterpieces like the Chimera Ant Arc, York Shin and the Election, reap your rewards my man. Reap your rewards as often as you like. I honestly wish more mangaka could follow his example, especially when their health is in question, but the nature of the business probably wouldn't let them. 

Toriyama - I absolutely adore his artstyle. Easily the most eyecatching and charasmatic artsyle I've come across.


----------



## Justice (May 31, 2013)

Araki
Togashi
Inoue
Miura
Arakawa

Random, not in order.


----------



## Basilikos (May 31, 2013)

BD said:


> *FAVORITE* mangaka...


Uh, we get it already.  

There's nothing wrong with someone disagreeing with someone else's opinion if they feel like it.

Anyway....

Hirohiko Araki
Kyoichi Nanatsuki, Ryouji Minagawa (they worked as a pair)
Yoshiki Takaya
Ken Akamatsu
Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro


----------



## VanzZz (May 31, 2013)

Takehiko Inoue/Nishimori Hiroyuki
Sorachi Hideaki
Urasawa Naoki
Oda Eiichiro
Osamu Tezuka


----------



## VanzZz (May 31, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Nobody said Akira Toriyama the guy is a legend.



Osamu Tezuka >>>>>>>>>>> this overrated ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 31, 2013)

People had actually already mentioned Toriyama earlier in the thread anyways


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 31, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> 1._Takehiko Inoue_(Vagabond, Slam Dunk). Pretty self explanatory, his fingers are like in perfect sync with his mind, he's out of this world
> 
> 2._ Koushun Takami_ (Battle Royale, basically the manga from which hunger games was inspired from). The guy is a fucking beast
> 
> ...



1. Battle Royale was a book first, not a manga. Get your facts together. 
2. Kishimoto? Seriously? Better be a troll post.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 31, 2013)

yusuke murata is mainly an illustrator so i don't know why he's on people's lists


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 31, 2013)

Mitsuru Adachi
Mizukami Satoshi
Nisio Isin
Inio Asano
Tite Kubo

Not in any particular order.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 31, 2013)

Norihiro Yagi
Hiroaki Samura
Kentaro Miura
Hiromu Arakawa
Tsugumi Ohba


----------



## p-lou (May 31, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Taiyo Matsumoto
> Inio Asano
> Jiro Matsumoto
> Usamaru Furuya
> ...



furuya + j.matsumoto ain't much better


----------



## p-lou (May 31, 2013)

p-lou said:


> furuya + j.matsumoto ain't much better



i mean


----------



## Big Bοss (May 31, 2013)

Kubo Tite the best, way better than Togashi.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 1, 2013)

gaysuke igayrashi

and no love for fumiyo kono, plou?


----------



## gundampiece (Jun 1, 2013)

Hirohiko Araki
Nobuyuki Fukumoto
Tsutomu Nihei
Takehiko Inoue
Kentaro Miura

The usual suspects


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 1, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Kubo Tite the best, way better than Togashi.



Kubo is in a league of his own.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2013)

p-lou said:


> i mean



looks classy


----------



## Magician (Jun 1, 2013)

Kubo > God.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 1, 2013)

Are you guys just being ironic? Because Kubo is the god of asspulls, pretentiousness and poor writing.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2013)

Am dead serious, Togashi sucks compared to Kubo.


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 1, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why would people place Toriyama in their top 5?
> 
> He did make one of the most popular and entertaining manga ever, but that's it. He obviously stopped caring about the manga, and never actually planned anything, to the point of not being able to remember stuff.



because he has more revolutionary timeless classics than your favorite mangaka


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 1, 2013)

p-lou said:


> furuya + j.matsumoto ain't much better



theres no hideki arai on his list so it looks good to me


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 1, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Am dead serious, Togashi sucks compared to Kubo.



Lol, that's nice.

*Spoiler*: __ 



0/10


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2013)

Your name is Yoshihiro Togashi, your opinion is invalid.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 1, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> gaysuke igayrashi
> 
> and no love for fumiyo kono, plou?



i love tec,ccb but i don't think i could put her top 5 for just that.  it's close though.



Bilaal said:


> theres no hideki arai on his list so it looks good to me



hey

i'm not fucking gain.

which also explains the lack of fukumoto


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 1, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Your name is Yoshihiro Togashi, your opinion is invalid.



You unironically think Tite Kubo is good, your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Magician (Jun 1, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> You unironically think Tite Kubo is good, your opinion is invalid.



Kubo = Best writer in the multiverse.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Buckbeard>Aizen>Hisoka>Chrollo


----------



## ~Howling~ (Jun 1, 2013)

I like where this thread is going


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 1, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> You unironically think Tite Kubo is good, your opinion is invalid.


Your face is invalid.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Mintato>Ging and Naruto>=Ichigo>Gon


----------



## Magician (Jun 1, 2013)

Saucegay > Kurapika


----------



## Badalight (Jun 1, 2013)

*1. Masanori Morita* - Rookies, Rokudenashi Blues, Shibainu. Very underrated mangaka who has made some very prolific sport manga that transcend the genre.

*2. Hirohiko Araki -* Jojos Bizarre Advenure. One of the most influential works of all time, and it's a shame because outside of Japan very few people even know of its existence despite its impact.

*3. Naoki Urusawa -* 20th Century Boys, Monster, Pluto, etc. This guy is consistently pumping out GREAT works. Very few mangaka can make a successful manga, and then follow it up with something even more successful. 

*4. Kentaro Miura -* Berserk. For this manga alone he makes my list. The Golden Age arc is easily my favorite arc in manga, period. His world building and character arcs are second to none, and his manga contains some of the best art out there.
*
5. Kengo Hanazawa -* I am a Hero, Ressentiment, Boys on the run. A mangaka that only continues to get better and better with every work. He's relatively unknown, but his manga continue to win awards of excellency.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Itachi>Chrollo


----------



## Magician (Jun 1, 2013)

Hashi > Netero.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Atasuki>Troupe


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Asano Inio
> Satoshi Mizukami
> Yoshihiro Togashi
> 
> ...





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Have you only read like 5 manga in your entire life or something? It's not horrifically bad, but it's pretty damn mediocre. Just because something is full of gore and deaths doesn't necessarily mean it's good. It's just a generic shonen, with crappy art, forced drama, and stupid writing.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> 1. Attack on Titan is generic, how in any way is it not? It's about a kid who WANTS TO BE THE VERY BEST AND KILL ALL THE TITANS and has a SUPER SAYIAN form as well. The corrupt church aspect has been done before as has every other aspect of the series.
> 
> 2. Except that's not true. When Togashi tries, his art is amazing.
> 
> ...





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> 1. Killing all the Titans is the same thing as becoming Hokage or Pirate King, he is striving to be the best that no one ever was. And sure, there might not be anything wrong with having a power-up in a shonen, my issue is that you are trying to claim that SnK isn't generic when it really is in every single way.
> 
> 2. 5%? Clearly you are talking out of you ass again because the scribbles are only a small portion of the entire manga. Not to mention he redraws it for the tankobans.
> 
> ...





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> And I mean, I have no issue with people like SnK or its mangaka, but to claim it's not generic or to claim he's one of the best mangakas out there is a laughable claim and shows you haven't read very many series.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. At least we are the same page that SnK is (at least somewhat) generic and not the masterpiece that the entry level plebs around the internet are claiming it to be.
> 
> I am sure though that if you read more manga you will be harder on the series just like I am.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> 1. Battle Royale was a book first, not a manga. Get your facts together.
> 2. Kishimoto? Seriously? Better be a troll post.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Are you guys just being ironic? Because Kubo is the god of asspulls, pretentiousness and poor writing.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Lol, that's nice.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> You unironically think Tite Kubo is good, your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Orihmaru>Hisoka


----------



## Magician (Jun 1, 2013)

Orochimaru > Hisoka

Edit: ninja'd. 

Sakura > Leorio


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Sasuke>Killua

Chakara>Nen


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2013)

togashi and kishi cream of the crop

so much better than kubobobo

he wears glasses 

wat a feg


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Konan>Machi


----------



## Magician (Jun 1, 2013)

[sp=Kubo][/sp]

>

[sp=Togashi][/sp]


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh Great>Togashi


----------



## Magician (Jun 1, 2013)

Boobshima > Togashi


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Hiro>Togashi


----------



## Kaido (Jun 1, 2013)

Ritsuko Kawai>>>>>Togashi


----------



## ~Howling~ (Jun 1, 2013)

~Howling~ said:


> I like where this thread is going



I take this back


----------



## Drakor (Jun 1, 2013)

Urasawa Naoki
Inoue Takehiko
Araki Hirohiko
Itou Junji
Endo Hiroki

No particular order, I enjoy the variances in their series...shows their flexibility. Shame this was top 5 instead of top 10.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 1, 2013)

Just reported all of the posts in this thread that are attempting to bait me. Sharing opinions is not against the rules, intentionally trying to bait another poster into a conflict is.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 1, 2013)

BD said:


> Kubo = God in the multiverse.



Amended for historical accuracy.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Kishi>Togashi 


Though Inoue>than all mangaka's


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 1, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Just reported all of the posts in this thread that are attempting to bait me. *Sharing opinions is not against the rules*, intentionally trying to bait another poster into a conflict is.



Coming from the 'taste police' who imposes himself upon threads like an obnoxious fog, this is hilarious.

You aren't an arbiter of anything here, mate.


----------



## Magician (Jun 1, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Just reported all of the posts in this thread that are attempting to bait me. Sharing opinions is not against the rules, intentionally trying to bait another poster into a conflict is.



The irony is fucking hilarious.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Just reported all of the posts in this thread that are attempting to bait me. Sharing opinions is not against the rules, intentionally trying to bait another poster into a conflict is.



Bait attempts? Y'know... this sounds quite suspiciously like one....



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Are you guys just being ironic? Because Kubo is the god of asspulls, pretentiousness and poor writing.



Just throwing that outrageous idea out there


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Togashi is a lazy asshole


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> *Coming from the 'taste police' who imposes himself upon threads like an obnoxious fog, this is hilarious.*
> 
> You aren't an arbiter of anything here, mate.



Quoted for truth


----------



## Sablés (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't like hypocrites, or fegs.


----------



## Gin (Jun 1, 2013)

Well this thread certainly lived up to its potential.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 1, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Quoted for truth



I certainly doubt he has better taste than me.  

And for the Mangaka 

Toriyama Akira
Oda Eiichiro

Yoshiro Togashi
Araki Hirohiko
^^^ I watch their animes though so they don't really count. But you get the idea.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

On topic, my list would probably go something like this in no particular order

Inio Asano
Takehiko Inoue 
Kentaro Miura 
Hitoshi Iwaaki
Makoto Yukimura


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 1, 2013)

Bleach is the greatest ever and I will have sex with your mother if you disagree.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 1, 2013)

That was certainly interested.


----------



## Marcο (Jun 1, 2013)

Eiichiro Oda
Takehiko Inoue
Kentaro Miura
Hiromu Arakawa
Makoto Yukimura


----------



## Magician (Jun 1, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Seems you little kiddies are unable to read. I was listing currently running series that are good as he said the only good things right now are HxH and SnK which is a laughably retarded statement.
> 
> Although Sengoku Youko, Vinland Saga, Spirit Circle, Kingdom, Historie, and Oyasumi Punpun are objectively better than SnK. The only people who think that SnK is anything more than mediocre are people have read very few series.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> THAT IS AN UNBELIEVABLY STUPID THING TO SAY! You do realize that the majority of the fanbase only reads the redrawn version right?





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Then just don't discuss in this thread. It's not fucking cool.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Just get the hell out. You never have any idea what you are talking about and are just annoying.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Are you guys just being ironic? Because Kubo is the god of asspulls, pretentiousness and poor writing.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> 1. Battle Royale was a book first, not a manga. Get your facts together.
> 2. Kishimoto? Seriously? Better be a troll post.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Have you only read like 5 manga in your entire life or something? It's not horrifically bad, but it's pretty damn mediocre. Just because something is full of gore and deaths doesn't necessarily mean it's good. It's just a generic shonen, with crappy art, forced drama, and stupid writing.



Just leaving this here...

Only stopped because I got bored. Guy literally flames and baits in every thread I've seen him in.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 1, 2013)

^
Ah look at all of those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) posts.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Yammy>HxH


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 2, 2013)

That Scarf Guy said:


> Bait attempts? Y'know... this sounds quite suspiciously like one....
> 
> 
> 
> Just throwing that outrageous idea out there


it's not baiting if it's true

mine would be

osamu tezuka (phoenix, metropolis, astro boy, black jack)
naoki urasawa (monster, 20th century boys, pluto)
katsuhiro otomo (domu, akira)
inoue takehiko (slam dunk, vagabond, real)
tsutomu nihei (blame!, biomega)
hirohiko araki (jojo's bizarre adventures)

because fuck having favorites contained to a top 5


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 2, 2013)

GOda
Takehiko Inoue
Makoto Yukimura
Akira Toriyama
Hiromu Arakawa

I'd add Rumiko Takahashi because Inuyasha was really great if we remove kagome. KikyoxInuyasha is the best piece of romance in shounen I've seen so far. (I prefer the anime though)

And Kōta Hirano for Hellsing. Alucard is the definition of badass in manga  hence Kenpachi is so fucking epic and keeps Bleach alive 

Not a mangaka but SIU would surely be in TOP5 if he would be one.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 2, 2013)

1 Eiichiro Oda

2 Kentaro Miura

3 Takehiko Inoue

4 Naoki Urasawa

5 Yoshihiro Togashi


----------



## Hebe (Jun 2, 2013)

Naoki Urasawa
Tsugumi Ohba
Hiroaki Samura
Takehiko Inoue
Hiromu Arakawa


----------



## Motivated (Jun 2, 2013)

Writing:
- Yoshihiro Togashi
- Eiichiro Oda
- Takehiko Inoue
- Hiromu Arakawa
- Riku Sanjo & Koji Inada

Art:
- Yuusuke Murata
- Hiro Mashima
- Ryuuhei Tamura
- Tetsuya Saruwatari


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

Oda
Togashi
Takehiko Inoue
Fullmetal Alchemist writer
Berserk Writer.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 4, 2013)

didn't give my piece yet

Hiroaki Samura
Yukito Kishiro
Matsui Yuusei
Hayao Miyazaki
Taiyo Matsumoto


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2013)

Katsuhiro Otomo
Osamu Tezuka
Hayao Miyazaki

>>>>>

anyone listed so far

The Creation of Akira, Astro Boy, Black Jack and yall having Naruto, One Piece even Full Metal listed



Although this is top favorite so thats understandable...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

Tekuza wrote Astro Boy and Phoenix correct? I've always wanted to read those. 

I don't really know mangaka's, but I know series what did Otomo write?


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Tekuza wrote Astro Boy and Phoenix correct? I've always wanted to read those.
> 
> I don't really know mangaka's, but I know series what did Otomo write?



Wrote Akira & Legend of Mother Sarah as well as some others... his works are great


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

I read three volumes of Akira, and was loving it. Put it down because I didn't have the time to finish it. However to be honest just those 3 volumes alone were amazing.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah Mother Sarah is his longest running series with like 10-15 volumes I think... 

But Oda and them are great maybe even reach legendary status but I consider artist to be truly legendary when they continuity produce hits after hits..

Osamu Tezuka is probably the most influential artist in all of the manga community...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah. Oda's only going to have one hit.  His health is bad, he's going to be half dead when he finishes One Piece. 

One Piece itself will be legendary just because the sells and popularity, but I think Oda's just a great manga. 

I think Inoue is legendary because Slam Dunk and Vagabond are amazing, even though they're are set in different time periods, and different stories etc. I think a writer is legendary when they can write different types of stories and be amazing.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jun 4, 2013)

*1:* Isayama Hajime
*2:* Kishimoto Seishi
*3:* Kishimoto Masashi
*4:* Eiichiro Oda
*5:* Toriyama Akira


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2013)

I would consider Inoue to be legendary as well


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Itachi>Chrollo



Kill yourself


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Itachi>Chrollo





BD said:


> Hashi > Netero.





Jaime Reyes said:


> Yammy>HxH


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Katsuhiro Otomo
> Osamu Tezuka
> Hayao Miyazaki
> 
> ...



I didn't want to put Miyazaki because I've only read one of his manga, although Nausicaa is my all time favourite. Tezuka is someone I appreciate more than I truly enjoy in a lot of ways. Black Jack is a lot of fun, but I don't really have the desire to re read stuff like Phoenix and Buddha. I'd rate him and Asano as the best mangaka I've read, but that's different to being my favourite.


----------



## Gain (Jun 8, 2013)

Bilaal said:


> theres no hideki arai on his list so it looks good to me



wow bilaal not cool



p-lou said:


> i love tec,ccb but i don't think i could put her top 5 for just that.  it's close though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why u no read fukumoto p-lou

at least watch the kaiji anime for nippon's sake


----------



## Reyes (Jun 8, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Kill yourself



Are you blind or just stupid, those posts I was trying to fuck with Nensense


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 8, 2013)

(In no order)

Kentaro Miura, Urasawa Naoki, Mori Kouji, Takehiko Inoue, Yoshihiro Togashi.

Togashi will be removed once I think of someone else, drawing blanks atm.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 8, 2013)

Kate Nash said:


> wow bilaal not cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol watch an anime

u so silly gain-chan


----------



## Jagger (Jun 8, 2013)

1. Mashima.
2. Kishimoto.


Everyone else is fodder.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 8, 2013)

Hajime Isayama
Yoshihiro Togashi
Jojo guy

The rest are crap

Although that berserk dude does do a good job with his manga's art


----------



## gundampiece (Jun 8, 2013)

Hajime Isayama is garbage and Togashit is barely passable.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 8, 2013)

gundampiece said:


> Hajime Isayama is garbage and Togashit is barely passable.



Hajime Isayama is garbage yes.
But you don't even read Hunter x Hunter so I'd like it if you stopped lying about series you haven't even read.


----------



## gundampiece (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't need to when Level E is his best work.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 8, 2013)

gundampiece said:


> I don't need to when Level E is his best work.



Level E is good but nothing compared to Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 9, 2013)

Isayama really came through though, never expected someone to rival togashi at his prime (election arc), it was conveniently releasing at the same time, so it's like... clashing of titans.

Although overall I'd say Isayama is better.

Togashi is 2nd atm.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 9, 2013)

looks like i didn't post here yet. well here's mine

oda
sorachi
adachi
inoue
murata yuusuke (art, because he can't create his own plot to save his life)


----------

